# Recommend Fish for My New Nano Planted Tank



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

hi guys, first question here. I just setup a Fluval Spev V planted tank, and it's time to put some fish in. I am totally new to this hobby, so my questions might sound stupid, please forgive me.

My idea is two oto cats, plus some very small but colorful fish (like 10 or so). Is my tank too small for this? Would it be possible to also put two shrimp in?

Thanks


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

baishui said:


> hi guys, first question here. I just setup a Fluval Spev V planted tank, and it's time to put some fish in. I am totally new to this hobby, so my questions might sound stupid, please forgive me.
> 
> My idea is two oto cats, plus some very small but colorful fish (like 10 or so). Is my tank too small for this? Would it be possible to also put two shrimp in?
> 
> Thanks


12 fish and 2 shrimp in a 5 gallon tank isn't exactly a good idea, how would you feel living in such a small area.... maybe 4-5 small fish would be better, or just make it a shrimp only tank. You don't really have many options with a 5 gallon tank.... guppies, platys, mollies,or maybe a few tetras are options, anything small but not 12 of them. As mentioned, I'd just make it a shrimp tank, you'll get a lot more pleasure out of it


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks. Is there anything special about shrimp? I mean, the substrate I used is not for shrimp but do notice some substrate that's for shrimp. Will that make a difference?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

baishui said:


> Thanks. Is there anything special about shrimp? I mean, the substrate I used is not for shrimp but do notice some substrate that's for shrimp. Will that make a difference?


check out www.shrimpfever.com and see how expensive some shrimp can be...I'm personally not a shrimp fan lol but thats more so because I couldn't be bothered to check the GH/KH for them & all other requirements. I'm pretty sure shrimp fever is run by guys here on the forum but I could be wrong.

anyway, if shrimp aren't your thing then look into small species of fish that stay small. unless you have plans for future upgrading


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks again. I only wish I found this forum sooner


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Cherry shrimps would do well in a 5 gallon tank.

You can also try chili rasboras. I would not recommend otos, as they're sensitive fish and require much bigger tanks.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

I always thought that oto cats are algea eaters, am I right? If that's not the case, what kind of algea eater should I buy then?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

baishui said:


> I always that oto cats are algea eaters, am I right? If that's not the case, what kind of algea eater should I buy then?


Otos are algae eaters, but they're also sensitive fish that should not be housed in small tanks.

Cherry shrimps will munch on algae, but the key to keeping algae down is by creating a balanced environment for your plants. Since you are looking to start a planted tank, I would recommend you do some research on that topic. If your plants are doing well, then you won't have algae problems.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

solarz said:


> Otos are algae eaters, but they're also sensitive fish that should not be housed in small tanks.
> 
> Cherry shrimps will munch on algae, but the key to keeping algae down is by creating a balanced environment for your plants. Since you are looking to start a planted tank, I would recommend you do some research on that topic. If your plants are doing well, then you won't have algae problems.


As Solarz mentioned...The key to keeping down algae is having a balanced environment, thats everything from water quality, lights, nutrients, co2, etc. I would assume since you're just starting that this will be a low tech tank meaning no co2 and no high light and no dosing or just occasional dosing. Just get yourself some low tech plants & a few small fish & you'll be okay. You have to decide whether you have plans to get a larger tank in the future to house the fish in or if you want to keep the same tank forever with small fish.

It's all about balance in a planted tank, balance = minimal/no algae

If you want shrimp that will eat algae then look at Amano shrimp, although they are quite large and not exactly pretty in comparison to a CRS.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, it's a Fluval Spec V, 5.6 gallon, with stocking LED light, no CO2 but does have a air pump. I already got plants in the tank, though. I don't know the name of the plants, but one of them should be green cobomba. I was looking at CO2 booster and plant supplements, but basically, I am not sure if or when I need them or how much.

I might get a bigger tank next year, if I can do well with this one. 

From what all of you wrote, I guess I will go with either chili rasbora or amano/cherry shrimps (can I put them together in my tank?). It also depends on what they have in stock in petsmart.

Thanks again, you guys are wonderful!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Amano shrimps might be too active for a 5 gallon.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If there is space, you could have Amano and cherry shrimps in the same tank if you choose to. Amanos generally are peaceful, but being larger, they will eat smaller shrimp, particularly baby shrimp, if they find any. I can attest to that personally. Amanos also can't have baby shrimp in your tank, as they have larvae that require brackish water for a month to morph their larvae.

If you do decide to mix them, it helps to provide many small hiding places. Plants are great for that, but so are rocks and wood pieces, you can use smaller ones for a small tank.

You might like to get another colour of small shrimp instead. Most shrimp eat some algae, though not all of them are algae specialists. For example, with Cherry shrimp, you could also have Babaulti shrimp, as they can't cross breed with Neos. They come in green and several other colours. Or perhaps Orange Bee shrimp, which are not a true Bee shrimp but Caridina propinqua, aka Sunkist shrimp. They also can't cross breed, and also have larvae instead of baby lookalikes, needing brackish water for their larvae to be able to survive and morph to the shrimp form. 

But they can provide a charming colour contrast, with cherries or any of the other Neocaridina shrimp colour forms.. including yellows, blues and even chocolates. Yellow shrimp can often be had for not a whole lot more than cherries. There is also a dwarf type of fan shrimp.. Atyopsis spinipes, comes in a few colour shadings, wild form and one called Golden Fan, that resembles a tiny Bamboo or Flower shrimp. They prefer some current to feed in, as they filter food with the fans on their front legs, but unlike the larger filter shrimp, they seem fairly content feeding from the bottom as well. But best to have at least some current and fun to watch them wave their fans and then wipe them across their mouth to get the food bits off the fan bristles.

You should know Cherry shrimp come in several colour grades. The wild form is nearly colourless, brownish mainly. The higher the grade.. ie: the redder the shrimp, the more it will cost. Fire red, Painted Fire Red and Bloody Mary are names for colour grades in cherry shrimps. Tommy at Shrimpfever can tell you everything you ever wanted to know about shrimp, and is a really nice guy too. 

The issue with Otos, other than tank size, is that they are obligate algae eaters. The Germans call their diet 'Aufwuchs', meaning the layers of soft algae growing on underwater surfaces plus the tiny animals that live in this algae layer. In tanks it's very hard to provide this diet, and the fish end up living mainly off biofilm. A new tank won't have enough biofilm, it can take up to six months to have enough of it.

And Otos are a lot like cows, in that they use gut bacteria to digest the cellulose in that algae. They're wild caught, and while being held and shipped, they are not fed. This causes the gut bacterial populations to die off, not unlike what happens to humans if we have to take antibiotics. But the fish end up in a store tank where there is no food they recognize, and even if they are willing to eat algae tabs, which many are not, they won't have the bacteria to digest it for weeks or months.

If you get a larger tank and want Otos, best to buy them only after they have been in the store for a minimum of one week, and 2 or 3 is better. By then, the weakest have died off, leaving the strongest ones. If they survive about two months in your tank, chances are they'll live for many, many years. But many do not live two months, some not even two weeks. Four to six weeks seems to be the most critical time for them once you get them home.

I've been growing algae on marble chips for the Otos I have. It takes a LOT of chips to keep them happy, they can clean one off in a few hours. I keep the chips in a jar of tank water in my sunniest window, and outside in summer. Snails also appreciate this algae and there will be competition for it if you have snails as well as Otos.

Having something in a tank that will eat algae is not always a necessity. First find out if you have an algae problem, before you assume you must have an algae eater. Many algae issues are either self limiting or related to lighting or feeding of the tank and can be corrected. And snails of several kinds can actually be better at keeping tank walls clean than many shrimp or fish are. 

If you really want some fish moving around, especially in the upper part of the water column, there are some pretty nano size fish that will be content with five or so fish to swim with. Chili rasboras, though they can be very shy; Celestial Pearl Danios; Daisy rice fish also are very pretty, though their colours are a bit more subtle and easier to appreciate closer up. Of the three, I think the chilis are the most likely to stay in the upper waters. CPDS seem to like mid water levels best, and I haven't have Rice fish long enough to really tell if they have a preference for one level over another, but in the store tanks they are usually in the upper half to two thirds of the tank.

With CPDs, you're best off with groups with roughly 3 females to one male. Both have colour, but males are darker blue, females paler blue. Sometimes people want all males because of the colour, but it's hard on the boys if you do that. Males will spar with one another if there's more than one of them, so dense plantings or decor help break up sight lines to reduce stress between competing males. 

With any fish that school or shoal, I try to have groups with approximately one male to 2 or 3 females unless it's known some other ratio works better, such as pairs only. I think the fish are better off for it, and you will see more of their natural behaviours. In tanks with more space, where you can have more than one group, you also get to see the interactions between males and females, especially with fish that are a bit more territorial.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Definitely check out Shrimp Fever. It's a store in Markham that specializes in pet shrimp!

I would recommend amano and cherry shrimp. I have had great success with both in the past and I haven't done anything special.

Is your Fluval Spec cycled? Did you either seed the biological media from another cycled aquarium, or run the Fluval Spec for about a month with liquid ammonia to get it cycled? If you haven't yet, you have to do this before adding fish/shrimp, etc. The easiest thing to do if you haven't cycled your tank is make a post in the forum asking for a decent amount of well established biological media. Somebody will help you. I did the same thing a while back and somebody helped me out. 

Have fun!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Planted nanos are the best! I've had some for years and they actually require the least maintenance  two cups water out, two cups water in 
No bucket carrying, no python tubing everywhere , however the balance is important, I usually slacked off with ferts, but you will need them depending on plant choices and when a nano goes to s*** - it goes fast.
You can consider livestock depending on style, a group or solo/pair.
I've kept Otos, Pygmy Corys, CPDs, chilis, and almost every type of shrimp.
What I see from all the other posters - I find Otos to be perfect for nanos, had them in almost very nano at one point, and they seem to be fine and happy in every one - of course the death toll on initial Otos aren't due to size of aquarium or even stability - some just die.
What I'm gonna do for my next nano will be dwarf cichlids or peacock gudgeons, keep em in a pair or trio and keep it like that, they'd be more interesting too.
What I'd personally suggest:
-2 dwarf oddballs or 5-6 tiny rasboras(CPDs) or tetras(ember)
-2-3 Otos
-2-3 amanos or 5-6 cherries


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

baishui;409017. said:


> From what all of you wrote, I guess I will go with either chili rasbora or amano/cherry shrimps (can I put them together in my tank?). It also depends on what they have in stock in petsmart.
> 
> Thanks again, you guys are wonderful!


I suggest going to Kim's nature at 48 and major Mac instead of petsmart. It's just down the street and has a larger selection of fish, plants and shrimp to choose from and Kim is a super nice lady. I always prefer supporting small family run business opposed to big chain stores


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Also, you can find some very cheap shrimp if you keep an eye on the forums, and cherry shrimp are very likely to do well with little work on your part. For my part I LOVE having shrimp in my tanks. And shrimp stratum is only for very sensitive shrimp, like higher grade CRS. it's main function is to increase acidity in the water. 

For fishies in such a small tank you probably won't want more than 4 or 5 small fish, max. Not if you want them to survive! Neons maybe, small rasboras, celestial pearl danios, micro-rasboras, enders livebearers, guppies. Research is the key to great ideas. 

EDIT: ok so once again I missed the whole second page of replies : p


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

If your wanting red cherry shrimp I got a bunch for sale


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you all, guys! I picked up 1 black fancy guppy and 4 neon tetra on Friday night from Petsmart. They don't have any of the ones you guys recommended, like chili rasboras, red cherry shrimp  So I just picked myself. 

The black guppy looks so beautiful in their tanks (together with other red guppies), but I think I should bought a red one instead, might looks better in a picture. One of the neon tetra was hiding behind a plant/under the fake wood almost all weekend. Is he just shy or is it something I should worry about?

The guy at petsmart told me my stock light is not enough for the plants, would it help if I turn in on longer if that's the case?

Another question is about those dead leaf in tank. I moved the plant once when I setup the tank and I believe I hurt the root of some plants. As a result, I can see some deal/melted leaf in the tank. Does it matter if I move them out or not? I mean, other than looking better.

I need to have more patient and wait for guys' comment before I go to petsmart. The good news is, a friend will give me another tank probably this week. Then, I can check out some local pet stores and do a better job.

And finally, my tank! Any comment is welcome, and appreciated (I will put the photo in next reply).


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is the picture of my tank


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Those plants probably aren't going to make it. The light that comes with the Spec is incredibly weak. Maybe you could get away with anubias or java fern but that's about it. If you want better light just get a good desk lamp and put a 13-17 watt CFL bulb in it. That'll help you out. 

You should check out some privately run aquarium stores like Kim's Nature, Menagerie, and Shrimp Fever. You'll be able to get the less common fish there as well as nice shrimp. You might consider adding 3-5 amano shrimp and maybe 1 or 2 zebra nerite snails to what you have right now and call it a finished tank.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi MisterSprinkles, you mean use a desk lamp together with the stock light? 

I am still very confusing with the light. First of all, how much is enough. The stock light is 7500K, I guess that's about the spectrum, and that could be considered as daylight, right? Then, if the light is weak, the problem seems to be the "power" of the LED or the # of them? Would it be sufficient, I am just saying, if I put two stock LED light together?

Everyone is telling me that my tank can host 5 or 6 fish at most. So you think I can still put some shrimp or snails in? Can I put cherry shrimp in? I mean, they are more colorful.

And I will definitely start visiting those local aquarium stores. I went to Petsmart, basically because I can get a refund or exchange if the fish/plant die in two weeks (you see, I was not quite confident, at least before I found about this website).

Thanks for you help!


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Again, if I want to replace the stock light (cause I really don't have much place there to put another lamp), any suggestions?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

baishui said:


> Again, if I want to replace the stock light (cause I really don't have much place there to put another lamp), any suggestions?


Can you show us a pic of the tank, and let us know its dimensions?


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is the tank. It's Fluval Spec V, measures 17.2" x 6.3" x 10.6". The stock light has 35 7500K daylight LEDs and 2 blue LEDs for night.

And the image below is from internet


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

baishui said:


> Here is the tank. It's Fluval Spec V, measures 17.2" x 6.3" x 10.6". The stock light has 35 7500K daylight LEDs and 2 blue LEDs for night.


Good to know.

It's difficult to get a good light for this tank because of its narrowness. I would suggest keeping the stock lights for now and look into changing them only if your plants start dying.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Home depot sells a clip on desk lamp for $15 which could replace that light. They come in black, white, and polished
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/1-light-clamp-lamp-black-finish/913640


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

I will go pickup one on my way home after work. Thanks.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

baishui said:


> Hi MisterSprinkles, you mean use a desk lamp together with the stock light?


I would just use the clamp on desklamp that others suggested. Put a decent 6500K CFL bulb in there, and you'll have much better conditions for plants.



baishui said:


> Everyone is telling me that my tank can host 5 or 6 fish at most. So you think I can still put some shrimp or snails in? Can I put cherry shrimp in? I mean, they are more colorful.


The shrimp and the nerite snail have low bioloads. You could definitely add 3 amano shrimp and 1 nerite snail, or just the amano shrimp, or just the nerite snail. Or you could get a couple of assassin snails instead of the nerite. In all instances, whether you get a couple of shrimp or snails, you need to feed them. Not too much. Just a little bit every day or two. Make sure they eat it, vaccuum up uneaten food. Just keep on top of things. One thing I would suggest, if you do want to add the inverts, is to remove the guppy. Guppies have a very high bioload for their size compared to the neons. that 1 guppy is going to poop more than all the neons put together.

The biofilter in the fluval spec will handle a larger bioload, as it has a large amount of media capacity. You just have to keep the water changes up. A higher bioload should = more frequent water changes.



baishui said:


> And I will definitely start visiting those local aquarium stores. I went to Petsmart, basically because I can get a refund or exchange if the fish/plant die in two weeks (you see, I was not quite confident, at least before I found about this website).


While privately owned pet stores may not offer "return for refund if dead in 2 weeks" guarantees, I would argue that they're still better, as they will sell you a healthier plant, a healthier fish, a healthier shrimp, etc, in the first place. You're not too far from Shrimp Fever and Kim's Nature. You should really check those places out.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is what I got today from Canadian Tire:

OttLite Grow 20W Plant Growth Lighting, $9.99 (http://www.ottlite.com/p-239-20-watt-plant-growth-bulb.aspx)









Gooseneck Clip-On Lamp, $11.99










CFL bulbs are confusing too, cause they don't mention about kelvin number on the package, just warm white, cool white, or some of them, says daylight. I have no idea which one to chose (or if that matters), so this "Plant Growth Lighting" bulb basically saved my day.

Let's see how it goes, and I will report back.

Again, thanks everyone for all your suggestions. That helped me a lot.

Btw, went to Shrimp Fever last night, met Tommy, and bought 6 Ultra Red Shrimp (they don't have any RCS either at the time).


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

You have to open up the package and look on the bulb itself to see the colour temp


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have never been able to find high K temp CFL bulbs at Can tire. Not ever.. and I have looked, because they are a lot closer to me than Home Despot or Lowes. But only at Home Despot and Lowes do I find CFLs with 6500 or more K lamps, and they are cheaper too.. and available in a range of wattages. Phillips is the brand at HD, come in either 9 or 11 Watts, 23W and I think one in between those as well. 

Those are what I buy, in the four packs, as they are much cheaper that way and I use more than one at a time. 

The Ott lite should be good, but when it needs replacing go to HD or Lowes and get a 6500 K of whatever wattage is most useful. Phillips puts the K number on their boxes, but some others only put it on the base of the bulb. 

The 23W ones replace 100 W incandescent bulbs, and 3 of those grow most plants in my 29G.. a pair of the lower wattage ones grows virtually any plant in my 5G tank. And in my frog tank, which is around 8 G, one 23W grows anything I want and also keeps their tank warm enough for them. Currently, all of those are in 8 inch round aluminum clamp lamps, or black ones with white paint on the inside. Both appear to work equally well.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

The lamp is not working well, cause I can only remove the tank cover and slip it to the side of the tank. It's difficult to set it at a certain position. Now aim putting both the stock LED and the new CFL on at the same time. I will need to fin fair new lamp, or figure out another way to hung it over the tank.

The CFL is so bright. And the plant looks greener and better too. I am loving it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Bought a swing arm lamp for 25 bucks from Walmart. However, when I got home, the fancy guppy already jumped out of the tank and died. Feeling so sad right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

baishui said:


> Bought a swing arm lamp for 25 bucks from Walmart. However, when I got home, the fancy guppy already jumped out of the tank and died. Feeling so sad right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, that's good! The guppy was a very heavy bioload for just one fish. The neons and shrimp will be much better.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

I couldn't fight my greedy, and bought another 4 neon tetras. Now it's 8 neon tetras and 6 ultra red cherry shrimps in it.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

baishui said:


> I couldn't fight my greedy, and bought another 4 neon tetras. Now it's 8 neon tetras and 6 ultra red cherry shrimps in it.


Don't add anything else. 

I'd do water changes every 3 days with that kind of load.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, I am done, no more fish. But water change in three days?! I am doing 25% every week. Do I really have to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

baishui said:


> Yes, I am done, no more fish. But water change in three days?! I am doing 25% every week. Do I really have to?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With that many fish in a 5 gal, I would strongly recommend it. Raise it to 33% and do it every 3 days is my suggestion.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Since it is planted , I don't think he needs to do water changes at that level. With that bioload I am pretty confident that things would be fine with doing a 50 percent water change once a week. I have a 7.9 gallon currently stocked with 6 pencilfish, 2 oto cats and about 30 PFR shrimp and 2 small fan shrimp. I change about 40% of the water every week to 10 days and everyone is doing well. This is a quarantine tank that has had this stock for about 7 weeks now.


----------

